# Are there any Ganp Griffin beamshots?



## fisk-king (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys, newcomer here and was wondering if anyone had any pics of some beamshots (especially outdoor) from the Griffin. A beautiful light I must say and hope to have one in the future.

Any help is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## gswitter (May 13, 2009)

Try here.


----------

